# Congratulations to Lavender



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

My sweet Lavender has been certified as a therapy dog by H.A.B.I.T., Human-Animan Bond In Tennessee. She will be visiting the Children's Library where the kids will read stories to her. My Bichon, Cosmo, has been a HABIT dog for five years. Cosmo is 13 years old and has two compressed discs in his back and he is slowing down. Lavender will be taking over some of his therapy dog duties. Lavender loves attention and will love sitting on my lap, being petted and admired, and listening to the kids read stories. 

It is a bit unusual for a Chihuahua to be a certified therapy dog. So, besides just enjoying all the attention, Lavender will help dispell some of the myths about Chihuahuas and their natures. She is very sweet and gentle, a bit shy at first, and can melt a heart in a nano-second with those big adorable eyes. Everyone fell in love with her at her evaluation and I hope she will have a long career as a therapy dog.

Congratulations to my sweet Lavender! She's a sweetheart, for sure.

Jeanette


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Fantastic News! Congratulations Lavender!


----------



## DeeZee (Jan 19, 2012)

Congrats to her and to you! She's a gorgeous dog!


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

That's great. There are so many kids for whatever reason that don't get the chance to spend time with animals and I think it one of the most important parts of childhood~ right up there with education, learning manners, respect etc. Spending time with her even at story-time in a library will make a difference for many of those little jokers.

Awesome & a Huge Congrats!


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Congrats Lavender and Mom! 

What does the certification process involve ?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

What a good girl!!  Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

How wonderful! Congratulations to both of you!!

We are having Hope evaluated to see if therapy is in her future. I may message you if I have questions since you are well seasoned in this if it works out that she is recommended.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Well done Lavender, I'm sure the kids will love you and you will represent the Chihuahua breed beautifully!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

How wonderful for you and Lavender. I think it is such a great thing both of you are doing.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

That's so awesome. Congrats!!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I can't tell you how jealous I am of this. I wanted Bijoux to be one but she is way to skittish.

Congrats sweet pea your will have those kiddies reading in no time!!!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats.


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Well done


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Congrats! Shes beautiful! Enjoy yourself Lavender!


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

*Lavender*



Christabelle said:


> Congrats Lavender and Mom!
> 
> What does the certification process involve ?


HABIT doesn't require a long, involved evaluation. An application has to be submitted, of course, and the dog has to have a vet's exam and certification that they have all their shots. The person doing the evaluation takes the dog away into another room and keeps it for 30-45 minutes. All Lavender had to do was walk nicely on a leash, be calm in new situations, not bark or bite, of course, and show that she liked people and would enjoy being around people. They have to be house trained, obviously. Her evaluator said Lavender examined the room, looked everything over, came when called, and then wanted up on her lap to get some attention. (She fell in love with Lavender in about 30 seconds.) Some organizations require very involved evaluations where the dogs have to interact with wheelchairs, walkers, etc., but Lavender would never walk around things like that, she would be carried. The HABIT dogs visit everywhere, hospitals, schools, nursing homes, anywhere a dog would be enjoyed. Lavender may visit other places, but for now, she's just going to visit the library and give Cosmo a little time off.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words. I obviously get a kick out of the therapy work with the dogs. Cosmo, being a Bichon, is expected to be calm and friendly, but a lot of people don't think a calm and friendly Chihuahua is the expected thing. Cosmo has visited a nursing home, eldercare group at a local church, a school, and a day care, besides his "assignment" at the children's library. He has his own song, Cosmo the Bichon, to the tune of Frosty the Snowman, wears many costumes and has taken part in many programs presented by me and my sister. He has a huge fan club among the local children and is well known and has had his picture in the paper several times. I hope Lavender will have a long and happy career and she will have her own fan club and history of fun things. (I will have to think about a song for her.) She will visit the library next Wednesday for her first visit, so we'll see how it goes. A lot of the kids know who Lavender is and will be looking forward to meeting her.

All I have to do is see that the dog is clean and groomed and get it there! Then we just sit back and enjoy ourselves. )


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

That's a great story. I have always thought she is so lovely.


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

Congratulations to both of you!! Great job!


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

*Lavender*



jesuschick said:


> How wonderful! Congratulations to both of you!!
> 
> We are having Hope evaluated to see if therapy is in her future. I may message you if I have questions since you are well seasoned in this if it works out that she is recommended.


I'll be happy to answer any questions. It is very nice to have other people appreciate and enjoy your dog and see the lovely things you see in them.


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Well done both of you.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I've had two therapy Chihuahuas. Both certified by Therapy Dogs International in Wyoming. They did well. Nugget (rip) was a smooth coat (puppy mill dog) and she really did a wonderful job AFTER she got through her 3 puppy kindergartens, and therapy dog class! She was so shy as a puppy it really took alot of work to get her ready for the test. Zarita, the long coat was easy! Now Emmy will never be a therapy dog, but she is well loved! Sue


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Awesome! She is beautiful!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Congratulations Lavender and mom!


----------

